# Pressemeldung Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. zum Kormoran



## Anglerboard-Team (10. Januar 2007)

Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. 
Annerkannter Naturschutzverband (§ 29 BNatSchG s.F.)

Pressemitteilung zum Kormoran


Nicht der Kormoran ist das Problem – sondern seine zu große Zahl

Die Anglerverbände der neuen Bundesländer haben ein Positionspapier über die Situation für die Fischbestände in Deutschland durch die überhöhten Kormoranbestände erarbeitet. 

Die dramatische Zunahme der Kormoranbestände bedroht unsere heimischen Fischbestände insbesondere auch viele geschützte und bestandsbedrohte Arten.  Das biologische Gleichgewicht ist mittlerweile in vielen Gewässern empfindlich gestört. 

Die Anglerverbände mit ihren Mitgliedern haben sich in den letzten 50 Jahren erfolgreich für die Wiederansiedlung vieler Fischarten, wie Bachforelle, Äsche, Lachs, Barbe, Quappe dafür eingesetzt und mit Ausnahme der Fischart Lachs (Landesmittel) alle aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanziert. 

Die zu hohen Kormoranbestände sind heute ein ernsthaftes ökologisches Problem. 

Es geht heute nicht mehr darum, ob 30.000 Kormorane mehr oder weniger vorhanden sind, ob er 450g oder 750g Fisch täglich frisst. Bei einem europaweiten Bestand von weit über einer Millionen Kormoranen lösen auch neue Zählungen nicht das Problem. Wer heute noch beim Kormoran von einer gefährdeten Vogelart spricht, diskreditiert sich selbst. 

Es gibt ein Monitorringprogramm für Kormoran und Graureiher im Freistaat Sachsen aus dem Jahre 2005. Auftraggeber: Freistaat Sachsen, vertreten durch die Sächsische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft.
Der Bericht ist online verfügbar. 

Ansprechpartner:
Vizepräsident Friedrich Richter
Telefon 0341/6524790, Funk 0172/7906768


----------

